# Grains got wet?



## HalfWit (23/4/14)

Hi, I just went to get my grains out of my 80L esky to measure up for a brew tomorrow and found my half a bag of Pils malt sitting in 2cm of water. I have no idea how the water got in, it seems way to much for condensation. Anyhoo, I was wondering if the grains that were sitting out of the water and are dry, would they still be okay or would mould be lurking around somewhere?


----------



## real_beer (23/4/14)

You'll be able to make a nice beer out of it just drink it quickly while it's fresh.

Listen to this Basic Brewing Radio interview with Charlie Papazian starting at 43:45, it''s not exactly the same as your scenario but it highlights just how spoiled for quality we are these days.

http://media.libsyn.com/media/basicbrewing/bbr09-28-06.mp3


Depending on how much malt you've have and how wet its got spread it out & start drying it, but you'd still want to try & use it reasonable quickly.


----------



## HalfWit (23/4/14)

Thanks real_beer. It's all measured out and Im about to start milling


----------



## wynnum1 (24/4/14)

How long do you think its been wet mold could be a problem.


----------



## manticle (24/4/14)

Get any wet grains as dry as possible, as quickly as possible and brew as soon as possible.
I had the end of a bulk buy sack get wet and develop some mould a few months back.

Made beer purely for myself and did a bit of research on various moulds that grow on malt. Made beer that I could drink but I wasn't in a hurry to give it away. Beer was -not great and if it happened again, I'd cut my losses. I did also chuck the remainder of the bag after making that brew.


----------

